# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير: إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها

## عبدالله ابن آدم

* السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


**تفسير: إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها
**

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا   وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ   اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا (58) من سورة النساء


..

يخبر تعالى أنه يأمر بأداء الأمانات إلى أهلها،

وفي حديث الحسن، عن سمرة، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أد الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك، ولا تخن من خانك". [صححه الألباني عن يوسف بن ماهك المكي في صحيح أبي داود (3534)] رواه الإمام أحمد وأهل السنن

وهذا يعم جميع الأمانات الواجبة على الإنسان، من حقوق الله، عز وجل،   على عباده، من الصلوات والزكوات، والكفارات والنذور والصيام، وغير ذلك،   مما هو مؤتمن عليه لا يطلع عليه العباد، ومن حقوق العباد بعضهم على بعض   كالودائع وغير ذلك مما يأتمنون به بعضهم على بعض من غير اطلاع بينة على   ذلك.

فأمر الله، عز وجل، بأدائها، فمن لم يفعل ذلك في الدنيا أخذ منه ذلك يوم القيامة،

كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لتؤدن الحقوق إلى أهلها، حتى يقتص للشاة الجماء من القرناء".

وقال محمد بن الحنفية: هي مسجلة للبر والفاجر.

وقال أبو العالية: الأمانة ما أمروا به ونهوا عنه.

وقال الربيع بن أنس: هي من الأمانات فيما بينك وبين الناس.

وقال علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس { إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا } قال: يدخل فيه وعظ السلطان النساء. يعني يوم العيد.


والله أعلم


الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله
من تفسير ابن كثير


..

ثلاث من كن فيه فهو منافق ، و إن صام و صلى ، و قال : إني مسلم : من إذا حدث كذب ، و إذا وعد أخلف ، وإذا ائتمن خان
الراوي:       عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص و أبو هريرة و أنس بن مالك      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3043
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح
لا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له ، ولا دين لمن لا عهد له
الراوي:       أنس بن مالك      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  7179
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح
أربع إذا كن فيك فلا عليك ما فاتك من الدنيا ، صدق الحديث ، و حفظ الأمانة ، و حسن الخلق ، وعفة مطعم
الراوي:       عبدالله بن عمر و عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص و ابن عباس      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  873
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح
إن الله تعالى يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه
الراوي:       عائشة      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1880
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حسن (الدرر السنية)*

----------


## الطيبوني

..............................  ..............................  ......

و يقول الشوكاني رحمه الله في تفسيره


هذه الآية من أمهات الآيات المشتملة على كثير من أحكام الشرع لأن الظاهر أن الخطاب يشمل جميع الناس في جميع الأمانات، وقد روي عن علي، وزيد بن أسلم، وشهر بن حوشب أنها خطاب لولاة المسلمين، والأوّل أظهر، وورودها على سبب، كما سيأتي، لا ينافي ما فيها من العموم، فالاعتبار بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب، كما تقرر في الأصول، وتدخل الولاة في هذا الخطاب دخولاً أوّليا، فيجب عليهم تأدية ما لديهم من الأمانات، وردّ الظلامات، وتحرّي العدل في أحكامهم، ويدخل غيرهم من الناس في الخطاب، فيجب عليهم ردّ ما لديهم من الأمانات، والتحري في الشهادات والأخبار. 
وممن قال بعموم هذا الخطاب البراء بن عازب، وابن مسعود، وابن عباس، وأبيّ بن كعب، واختاره جمهور المفسرين، ومنهم ابن جرير، وأجمعوا على أن الأمانات مردودة إلى أربابها الأبرار منهم والفجار، كما قال ابن المنذر. والأمانات جمع أمانة، وهي مصدر بمعنى المفعول. قوله { وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ ٱلنَّاسِ أَن تَحْكُمُواْ بِٱلْعَدْلِ } أي وإن الله يأمركم إذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل. والعدل هو فصل الحكومة على ما في كتاب الله سبحانه وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا الحكم بالرأي المجرد، فإن ذلك ليس من الحق في شيء، إلا إذا لم يوجد دليل تلك الحكومة في كتاب الله ولا في سنة رسوله، فلا بأس باجتهاد الرأي من الحاكم الذي يعلم بحكم الله سبحانه، وبما هو أقرب إلى الحق عند عدم وجود النص .

وأما الحاكم الذي لا يدري بحكم الله ورسوله، ولا بما هو أقرب إليهما، فهو لا يدري ما هو العدل لأنه لا يعقل الحجة إذا جاءته، فضلاً عن أن يحكم بها بين عباد الله. 

قوله { نِعِمَّا } " ما " موصوفة أو موصولة، وقد قدّمنا البحث في مثل ذلك. وقد أخرج ابن مردويه، عن ابن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما فتح مكة، وقبض مفتاح الكعبة من عثمان بن طلحة، فنزل جبريل عليه السلام بردّ المفتاح، فدعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عثمان بن طلحة، وردّه إليه، وقرأ هذه الآية. وأخرج ابن جرير، وابن المنذر، وابن عساكر، عن ابن جريج أن هذه الآية نزلت في عثمان بن طلحة لما قبض منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مفتاح الكعبة، فدعاه، ودفعه إليه. 

وأخرج سعيد بن منصور، وابن جرير، وابن المنذر، وابن أبي حاتم، وابن أبي شيبة، عن علي قال حق على الإمام أن يحكم بما أنزل الله، وأن يؤدي الأمانة، فإذا فعل ذلك، فحقّ على الناس أن يسمعوا له، وأن يطيعوا، وأن يجيبوا إذا دعوا.

 وأخرج أبو داود، والترمذي، والحاكم، والبيهقي عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* " أدّ الأمانة لمن ائتمنك، ولا تخن من خانك "* وقد ثبت في الصحيح أن من خان إذا اؤتمن، ففيه خصلة من خصال النفاق.

----------

